# The Lido Paris!



## pwrshift (Oct 5, 2009)

We went to the Lido in Paris last night, just up a block or so from the Marriott Champs Elysees hotel.  Not really a girly show but a full fledged show production with music, incredible scenery, and terrific acrobats in between acts.  

The food was surprisingly good ... we had their Bonheur pkg which incl show and dinner for 195 euros ... one meal was duck pate, veal steak, chocolate dessert and the other was rabbit appetizer, scallops main course and vanilla sauced cake.  Bottle of champagne included.  Might be the best meal we've had so far.

Did I mention the girls in the show?      Place was packed for the dinner show on a Sunday night, and when we left people were in line down the street for the midnight show.  Highly recommend it if you are in Paris -- there were kids there too btw.

Brian


----------



## andrea t (Oct 10, 2009)

Was there many years ago!  Hope to return to Paris within the next 5 years if I can replenish my miles!


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 8, 2009)

I did a mini movie on my recent trip to Paris ... and the LIDO is part of it.  

http://vimeo.com/7338737

Brian


----------



## Hoc (Nov 17, 2009)

I did the Moulin Rouge on my second trip to Paris, and was similarly surprised.  I expected it to be a cheesy tourist-type show, and it was actually quite entertaining.  Saw the Lido Theater on the Champs de Elysees last trip and wanted to do it, because of the great prior experience.  But we were "on the cheap" last trip (hadn't been paid in a year and a half), so we skipped it.  We'll definitely do the Lido next time, and would similarly recommend the Moulin Rouge


----------

